# AOC 24" lcd review [B]416V[/B]



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's a brief review of AOC 24" widescreen lcd monitor.

I was looking for two 24" lcd display one for my cousin and one for myself. He is into gaming and movies (like most 14 yrs usually are), so a TN panel with good response time is what I was looking for. I wanted to get him a 22" but he insisted on a 24". 
So after a long search, finally short listed Dell E248WFP, Samsung 245BW and AOC 416V. Dell qouted 24k, Samsung was not available and got a nice price of 19k for the AOC. My friend had recently bought this and I was really impressed by its performance.

So went for the AOC 416V. It's actual market price is 20.5k + VAT (that brings it around 21k including the taxi fare  ) I got it for 19k inclusive of all, through my friend and his "contacts".

Okies......too much talking, lets get down to the business.

*Packaging*

The box is pretty small for a 24" lcd and its the usual brown box with details of its contents like monitor size, resolution, weight etc.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ecf088d2fd.jpg

The packaging is pretty compact with the display protected from the top and bottom by thermocol.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/a748c967e7.jpg

The package includes:

24" lcd display
Stand/Base
VGA cable
DVI cable
Power cord
Driver CD (The manual is included in the disk/no paper manual) 
A clamp thingy for cable management.
Printed insruction as to how to setup the monitor.
A leaflet mentioning the the display TCO'03 certified.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/4e26c75f27.jpg

Now the monitor itself.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/eafea89627.jpg

It has the basic VGA and DVI input and the screen is covered with a thin plactic sheet to protect the screen.

The monitor in action 

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/09df6b332b.jpg

The OSD bottons are located in the front which include source, auto, forward, back, menu and power button.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/7c771e14d9.jpg

For details about the specification for 416V visit the AOC site : *www.aocmonitor.co.in/416v.html

The monitor is pre-callibrated for you to just connect and happy computing. 

As for test I ran the everest monitor daigonostics and displaymate. The colors are simply amazing and the text is sharp. There is a ever slight mismatch in the grey levels but compared to the regular TN panel this one is a level above others. As the spec. mention the 16.7M colors difference can been seen compared to the regular TN panels 16.2 colors. I know it is done through dithering but still the image quality is better than the Samsung 940BW and Benq FP92W which I had sold recently.

The Viewing angles are good, keeping in mind that it's a TN panel and if you move beyond 155-160 degree the image does start to become haze. But if you sit in front of the display like I am used to, then there is no problem.

As for ghosting and blurry image, there is none. The 5ms response time does help. I tried COD4, Gears of War and Test Drive Unlimited.

Backlight bleeding is non existence and didnot find any dead/stuck pixel.

For movies I used the HD showacse video and few HD movies like Borne Ultimatum, Transformers all 1080p

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/2a4a27d5cd.jpg

This is how a 720p video looks on a 1920*1200 display

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/76cfdae1fa.jpg


Overall, the monitor is value for money which saisfies all you regular, gaming and movie usage. Moreover the price is good. I am also waiting to get a 24 incher for myself and after seeing this one in action I am also thinking of getting one.

To summarize:

*PROS*
Large work space
Vivid colors
Good viewing angle, keeping in mind that it's a TN panel.
Lots of setting for those who a ready to callibrate the display to its last details.
Easy to understand OSD.
Very thin bezel.
No ghosting or blurry image.
No backlight bleeding.

*CONS*
No height or swiel adjustment.
Less viewing angle compared to the MVA,PVA etc panels.(But not a issue for me)

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/c3a7ab0204.jpg

If I have missed some points please feel free to ask me.

Thank you for reading through my review.


----------



## axxo (Feb 15, 2008)

Thx mate..?? images arent showing plz correct em.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome review dude. Could u give some details abt the warranty? And yea correct the imgs


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 15, 2008)

Corrected.



Pathik said:


> Awesome review dude. Could u give some details abt the warranty? And yea correct the imgs



*This is their warranty statement.*

AOC-India Warranty Statement 

AOC offers 3 years onsite warranty on both CRT and LCD Monitors of all sizes. This includes parts and labour costs. Any Customer or dealer can call Toll Free No: 1800 425 4318 or email AOC Customer Support Centre (service@in.aocmonitor.com ) for logging a complaint. A qualified technician will call back the customer within 4 hours to understand the problem faced by the customer. If the same is not related to the monitor, or if it can be resolved over phone, the technician will help the customer to solve the problem at once. If the problem is not resolved over phone, the technician will visit the customer site after taking appointment with the customer. 

At any place where AOC has an authorized Service Centre, the technician will reach the customer site within 24 working hours. At up-country locations, the technician will reach the customer site within 48 working hours, depending on the distance from the Service Centre. AOC may also opt to replace the customer’s monitor with a refurbished monitor of the same/current selling model. In such cases, the transportation cost for sending the good monitor and taking back the defective monitor will be borne by AOC. 

In major cities, if the customer’s monitor needs to be taken to Service Centre for repair, the customer can avail a standby monitor from the Service Centre. The monitor taken to Service centre will be repaired, tested and returned to customer. The target Turn around Time is 3 working days.

Please note that warranty is not applicable:

If the original serial No. of the monitor is tampered, removed or covered in part/ or in full.

The monitor is opened / tried for repair by any person unauthorized by AOC. 

For scratches, breakages / other damages caused by normal wear and tear, improper handling, stain etc 

If the monitor is used not according to the instructions in the user manual (v) if the picture tube/ LCD panel is broken 

If the LCD panel develops any visual defect (MURA) caused by excess pressure on the panel. 

If the number of dots on the LCD panel is less than 3 bright dots / 3 dark dots / a total of 5 dots. 

For defects caused by act of God and force majeure.

If for any reason, AOC becomes liable to the customer for damages caused due usage of the monitor, the liability of AOC will be limited to an amount equal to the invoice amount paid by the customer to AOC or any AOC authorized reseller.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice value for money monitor.

The not so good point is that it does not have HDMI,Component Video, and S-video inputs.With HD/HDCP capability, one would naturally look for them.

Can it replace the HDTV when coupled with a Media Center PC? I took a hard look at it and here is one user's comment.
"just bought a AOC 24" from IT Estate. It's OK, but after using it a bit I'm a little disappointed at the quality. I expected a better picture as it's 1900x1200 resolution. I also miss the "i" key button on the BenQ so that it automatically sets everything up. Doing it all manually is a pain. I use it as a XP Media Centre PC monitor - and things like photos and 300x300 HQ Album Art looks good. Just video and HD TV look crap. Also, MCE is in 16:9, while the AOC is 16:10 so you have black bars on the top and bottom... "

Not-withstanding, it is an awesome PC Monitor.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 15, 2008)

As I had said the monitor come pre-callibrated but still if you need there is load of setting for you to play with. And yes viewing 16:9 content doe have black bars on top and bottom but this is common.
Image at it's native resolution is sharp and it scales the image perfectly at resolutions other than it's native one. Tried 720p at fullscreen "stretched" and it looks good. Games at 1440*900 and 1680*1050, the picture does loose some of its sharpness but is very much playable (doesn't strain your eyes). 
Ans yes having other inputs would have been great. *BTW, it is HDCP compliant.*
I'll be getting a external TV tuner in a few days time, let's see how this monitor performs then.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 15, 2008)

nice pics there john

BTW which external tv tuner are u getting john

no back light bleeding means serious business


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes vivek, no backlight bleeding is excellent. I did see one having DVI output, don't remember the model but it was from frontech.


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 17, 2008)

good review , price is good for 24" , i am in search of dell.


----------



## morak307 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the review


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 24, 2008)

nice review


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice review there !

Heard the 19" from AOC is for around 7k! Yes, you heard it right - 7k!!  
How's AOC as a brand? Sturdy?


----------



## top_dog77 (Sep 5, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Here's a brief review of AOC 24" widescreen lcd monitor.
> 
> I was looking for two 24" lcd display one for my cousin and one for myself. He is into gaming and movies (like most 14 yrs usually are), so a TN panel with good response time is what I was looking for. I wanted to get him a 22" but he insisted on a 24".
> So after a long search, finally short listed Dell E248WFP, Samsung 245BW and AOC 416V. Dell qouted 24k, Samsung was not available and got a nice price of 19k for the AOC. My friend had recently bought this and I was really impressed by its performance.
> ...


hi can you please tell me if you were watching 'The Terminator' in 720p or 1080p? earlier you said watching 16:9 had black bars. if you watch it in 1080p is the image stretched out or does it just have black bars at the top and bottom?

sorry i accidentally quoted your whole review on the tread 
 Can you please tell me if you were watching 'The Terminator' in 720p or 1080p? earlier you said watching 16:9 had black bars. if you watch it in 1080p is the image stretched out or does it just have black bars at the top and bottom? thank you


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2008)

Great review.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 5, 2008)

i will post a review of dell E248WFP soon


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2008)

Great review.


----------



## deepakvrao (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi,

How happy are you with it after a few months? Would you recommed this over the DELL which is now 21.5K?

Thanks,

Deepak


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 21, 2008)

Pretty good review man...Thanks a lot...


----------



## jigu (Sep 21, 2008)

great work.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 22, 2008)

congrats and nice review


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you guys.

I am very satisfied with its performance.........infact bought another one for myself (this one was for my cousin).
Haven't have any issue till date.


----------

